# Yardman won't throw snow?



## wally (Feb 13, 2013)

My 5.5 hp won't throw snow much at all now. I tried moving some powder type stuff today and it kept bogging down as if it were slush. The impeller seems to be spinning ok. Do belts get loose?


----------



## cdestuck (Jan 20, 2013)

is this a single stage or two stage blower


----------



## wally (Feb 13, 2013)

Two Stage.

It is only recently that it is having trouble. A few weeks ago it was having trouble, but that was really heavy stuff. This snow was light. Normally, it would go through this with no problem.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

can the cable that controls the auger be adjusted and what does the auger drive belt look like


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Loose belts won't cause the engine to bog down. Or do you mean something else when you say it is bogging down?


----------



## wally (Feb 13, 2013)

The engine isn't slowing, it's clogging with snow. It only worked if I went super slow. This was stuff that it never had trouble with before.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

OK, usually when people say bogging down they refer to the engine so that confused me.

First things I would do are make sure the shear pins are all in tact, second would be make sure the gear box isn't slipping and third would be make sure the belt is good. If you had a second person to help you you could have someone stand in front and watch what happens while it is driven in to a snow pile.


----------



## wally (Feb 13, 2013)

By the way, thank's for all the help!

All pins are ok.

The auger was spinning very slow, then it got faster. It fills with snow but doesn't come out the shoot like it normally would in light snow. After a while, I was able to blow some snow, but very, very slowly so it wouldn't fill again.


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

Definitely sounds like a slipping belt issue. There's a cover between the engine and chute that has belts under it. See if you can post some pics and a model#.


----------



## wally (Feb 13, 2013)

I pulled the cover and the belt did seem loose so I tightened the auger cable. On my blower, the adjustment is on the outside. The pulley doesn't adjust, just the amount of slack on the cable.

Now, if we get more snow, I will update.


----------



## wally (Feb 13, 2013)

So, an update. We had around 6 inches of fresh stuff this week, and the blower ripped through it. The belt wasn't fully engaging.


----------

